# Your favorite potato chips?



## thetrailboss (Sep 25, 2005)

I was heading home last night and got a real craving for my favorite chips....Humpty Dumpty Dill Chips.  

Some of you Northern New Englanders might know about them...back in the day, they were the best tasting ones IMHO.  Out of Northern Maine--they had some great flavors including Sour Cream and Onion, Salt and Vinegar, Barbecue (like REAL barbecue), my Dill, and even KETCHUP.  :blink:  The latter were REALLY overpowering...you could only eat a few.  

So Lay's is now doing the flavor thing as well...their' Dill Chips were pretty good I will say.   8)  

I also like the Cape Cod Chips, but they don't have as many varieties.  Your favorite snack chips?  

Pretzels are tasty as well...:beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 25, 2005)

utz is so far and above any other brand of potato chip brand it is not even funny.  problem is, it is pretty hard to find them


----------



## Stephen (Sep 25, 2005)

Gibbles. I get them whenever I pass through Pennsylvania.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 25, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> utz is so far and above any other brand of potato chip brand it is not even funny.



Ditto



			
				riverc0il said:
			
		

> problem is, it is pretty hard to find them



Not around here.  If we're meeting at an outing, remind me to pick you up a bag.


----------



## Marc (Sep 25, 2005)

Cape Cod cracked pepper and sea salt.


Tough to keep a bag around me without loosing the contents.


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 25, 2005)

MMMmmmmmm - Humpty Dumpty chips - I grew up on them and King Cole chips. I wonder if they are they still around?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 25, 2005)

I am a big fan of dill.  I would like to try them humpty dumpties!

Now if you will allow me to hijack your thread for a minute........If I could just get chochodiles back on the east coast my life would be complete.  I'm sure I've mentioned my affinity for chochodiles here before ......
mmmmmm chochodiles


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Sep 25, 2005)

best chips for backpacking are Pringles.

best overall chips....Cape Cod Potato Chips.


----------



## noski (Sep 25, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> MMMmmmmmm - Humpty Dumpty chips - I grew up on them and King Cole chips. I wonder if they are they still around?


Wasn't King Cole in a tin instead of a bag? I love wacky flavored chips, even the Ketchup ones, but Lostone is right, you gotta be a tough nut to eat a hog bag of those. Now that I am all grown up, I prefer Cape Cod. I like the dark russet.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 25, 2005)

Clinton had Utz chips imported to the White House.

Basic Ruffles potato chips are good for me. Nothing better than fried salt...


----------



## Darwin (Sep 25, 2005)

Um...Trailboss, you forgot clam flavor by Humpty dumpty!  Those were really yummy :blink: !!!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 25, 2005)

Darwin said:
			
		

> Um...Trailboss, you forgot clam flavor by Humpty dumpty!  Those were really yummy :blink: !!!



you can wash it down with clamato and coors light.


----------



## severine (Sep 26, 2005)

Cape Cod Dark Russet.  Mmmmmmmm....


----------



## skijay (Sep 26, 2005)

Herr's Heinz Ketchup chips
Miss Vickie's Sea Salt & Vinegar chips


----------



## kickstand (Sep 26, 2005)

mmmmm.....Humpty Dumpty.....

the Utz chips are pretty good, too.  I think they have them at some Stop-N-Shops.  I saw them last Friday at the big one up in Danvers.  Wachusett chips are pretty darn good, too.


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 26, 2005)

noski said:
			
		

> Wasn't King Cole in a tin instead of a bag?



Absolutely correct!  KIng Cole chips came in a big metal tub that held about 4-5 bags' worth of chips.  Very old-fashioned, very Northern New England.  

I did a Google search on King Cole potato chips yesterday and got nothing, so I assume they are long gone......


----------



## Brettski (Sep 26, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7173593060&category=801


----------



## bvibert (Sep 26, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> I did a Google search on King Cole potato chips yesterday and got nothing, so I assume they are long gone......



Google will almost always find _something_ if you ask nice enough 

From *this page* on www.aroundmaine.com about Humpty Dumpty chips:


			
				www.aroundmaine.com said:
			
		

> In the sixties, in a wave of consolidation, Tom's from Georgia bought Circus Time.  *Bachman's bought King Cole*, then the leading brand, and eliminated the King Cole name. "One of the stupidest things they could have done," says Thacher.


----------



## noski (Sep 26, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> From *this page* on www.aroundmaine.com about Humpty Dumpty chips:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good work, Detective B. Lunk!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 26, 2005)

noski said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks... I think..


----------



## skibum1321 (Sep 26, 2005)

Madhouse Munchies BBQ chips


----------



## smitty77 (Sep 27, 2005)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> Madhouse Munchies BBQ chips


I just picked up a small bag of these yestrday at the King Arthur Flour store in VT.  One of the better chips I've had in a long time.  There's nothing like kettle cooked chips in any variety.

Footnote:  I work right next to a Frito Lay plant in Connecticut.  I now crave chips 24/7.  My cross to bear I guess...  :roll:


----------



## cantdog (Sep 27, 2005)

Cape Cod sea salt & vinegar


----------



## JimG. (Sep 27, 2005)

cantdog said:
			
		

> Cape Cod sea salt & vinegar



Winner! All the Cape Cod chips are good, I'm partial to the Dark Russet chips myself.


----------



## Joshua B (Sep 27, 2005)

Cape Cod Sea Salt & Vinegar (but the Cracked Pepper sounds great too)

No one has mentioned how they rough-up the roof of your mouth. Ouch, but hard to stop eating.


----------



## noski (Sep 27, 2005)

*Cape Cod*

went to the supermarket at noontime and they had every Cape Cod flavor except Dark Russet (sold out- who told?). I stood there and studied a really long time, and thought back on what you all liked and decided to give BBQ a try. I am pretty fussy on my BBQ chips, so will give them a try later on.


----------



## jstarks188 (Sep 27, 2005)

anybody remember "krunchers"  my fav is the jalapeno
but i can't seem to find them here in ct....
           any chip is a good chip really
  i love slammin' down chips and ice cold soda after a good day long hike......then i travel home to a great meal and :beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 27, 2005)

jeez, now i want some potato chips.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 28, 2005)

Had a bad experience with  Jalapeno Krunchers one night- drank a lot (read that A LOT)of scotch and ate a whole bag of Krunchers. Later that night, I put the Krunchers back in the bag, along with some of the scotch. Not pretty.

Man, that was a long time ago. I'm getting old.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 28, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Had a bad experience with  Jalapeno Krunchers one night- drank a lot (read that A LOT)of scotch and ate a whole bag of Krunchers. Later that night, I put the Krunchers back in the bag, along with some of the scotch. Not pretty.
> 
> Man, that was a long time ago. I'm getting old.



Hope it wasn't an aged single malt scotch...that would have been a real waste if it was.


----------



## Joshua B (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: Cape Cod*



			
				noski said:
			
		

> went to the supermarket at noontime and they had every Cape Cod flavor except Dark Russet (sold out- who told?). I stood there and studied a really long time, and thought back on what you all liked and decided to give BBQ a try. I am pretty fussy on my BBQ chips, so will give them a try later on.



Where's your Chip Report?  :lol:


----------



## atomic68 (Sep 28, 2005)

Wachusett all the way...made in Leominster MA


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 28, 2005)

_Hope it wasn't an aged single malt scotch...that would have been a real waste if it was._

Naw, cheap J&B, heisted from a function we bartended.

Wouldn't do that to a quality beverage.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 28, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> _Hope it wasn't an aged single malt scotch...that would have been a real waste if it was._
> 
> Naw, cheap J&B, heisted from a function we bartended.
> 
> Wouldn't do that to a quality beverage.



You have regained my respect.


----------



## noski (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: Cape Cod*



			
				Joshua B said:
			
		

> Where's your Chip Report?  :lol:



oh, yea. I try not to type while I eat chips- wreaks havoc with the keyboard... Still prefer dark russet, but these are ok. I like the slight smoky taste and that they are NOT sweet, like Ruffles BBQ (ick). They have a nice zing that slightly burns the back of your throat if you don't have anything to drink. Would go nicely with a Long Trail.


----------



## severine (Sep 28, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> jeez, now i want some potato chips.



This is just as bad as when you see something advertised on TV and then you just HAVE to have it!  

I was really susceptible to that when I was pregnant...


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 28, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> ChileMass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brian - thanks for the info!!  King Cole was a small brand, but it was a Maine brand, so we always bought their products.  

When I was a kid in the sticks of western Maine, in the summer time if it was hot, before starting out on my paper route I used to buy a can of Fanta orange soda (15 cents) and bag of King Cole BBQ chips (a dime) and for a quarter I was a happy boy. 

Man it was great growing up in the 1890s.......right guys???   :wink:


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 28, 2005)

_When I was a kid in the sticks of western Maine_

As opposed to the part of western Maine that _isn't_ the sticks?


----------



## noski (Sep 28, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Man it was great growing up in the 1890s.......right guys???   :wink:


WOW!   You are A LOT older than I pictured you would be.... I would love to see you ski.  I forgot about Fanta. I drank that too, at least a decade earlier, but in the 20th century instead of 19th century...


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 28, 2005)

All this talk about potato chips made me hungry enough, but I also have fond memories of Fanta.

My parents took me on vacation to Costa Rica in 1985-1986 and I really liked the grape fanta in the 2 liter long neck glass bottle, yum 8).

Fanta has made a comeback around here, but grape is nowhere to be found  

As far as chips are concerned I like Herrs.


----------



## kickstand (Sep 29, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> ...I really liked the grape fanta in the 2 liter long neck glass bottle, yum 8).
> 
> Fanta has made a comeback around here, but grape is nowhere to be found



I used to drink this stuff all the time as a kid.  Best grape soda going....


----------



## Greg (Sep 29, 2005)

I picked up my first bag of Cape Cod Sea Salt and Vinegar potato chips this morning. I plan to try them later and will report back...


----------



## noski (Sep 29, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> I picked up my first bag of Cape Cod Sea Salt and Vinegar potato chips this morning. I plan to try them later and will report back...



I just think about salt & vinegar and my mouth waters.... It's the Pavlov thing.


----------



## severine (Sep 29, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Fanta has made a comeback around here, but grape is nowhere to be found



After spending a summer home (and much of it in front of the TV), any time I hear/read "Fanta" now, I think of these annoying TV commercials that have been on with the "Fantanas" singing "Wanna Fanta...dont'cha wanna, wanna Fanta...dont'cha wanna, wanna Fanta"  :roll:  Irritating, but it also has a tendency to get stuck in your head.

I think I have seen grape Fanta around here though.

Greg - Have you tried your chips yet?

(Edited to correct the lyrics to that darn annoying song!  )


----------



## JimG. (Sep 29, 2005)

severine said:
			
		

> loafer89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you think the English version is irritating, watch some Telemundo and check out the Spanish version.


----------



## hammer (Sep 29, 2005)

I just tried some of the Cape Cod Garden Herb chips...not as good as the Sea Salt and Vinegar ones, but still very good...


----------



## JimG. (Sep 29, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> I just tried some of the Cape Cod Garden Herb chips...not as good as the Sea Salt and Vinegar ones, but still very good...



Haven't seen that kind yet; just saw another newer type of Cap Cods, Jalapeno and Avocado. Gotta try those too.

I'm sitting here with my favs, Dark Russet. Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## noski (Sep 29, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> hammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grrrr Still waiting for shipment of dark russets to the supermarket, and still working on those BBQ's. I might move on to Sea Salt & Vinegar though....I keep thinking about that.


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 29, 2005)

Jalapeno chips and beer sure do it for me.


----------



## skijay (Sep 29, 2005)

New!

Miss Vickie's Black Pepper & Lime juice.  These are really good.  I bought these tonight at Quizno's.  I could not find them anywhere else.


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 29, 2005)

Wow, new to me too!  There's a Quizno's about 30 miles away in Berlin, NH. I'll try to make it there very soon to try these new chips. (And their fine subs and soups.)


----------



## Joshua B (Sep 30, 2005)

At the grocery store last night, I checked out the label on the Cape Cod Sea Salt & Vinegar chips. I went with Lay's Baked as I'm working on my cholesterol. But oh how I would have enjoyed those Cape Cod chips...


----------



## smitty77 (Sep 30, 2005)

atomic68 said:
			
		

> Wachusett all the way...made in Leominster MA


The plant used to be on Water St. in Fitchburg.  Did they move?  I used to live about 3 miles from the place, and had to drive right by it on the way to my aunt's house.  The smell was heaven.  My neighbor used to deliver for them - guess what he handed out on Halloween?


----------



## skijay (Sep 30, 2005)

JoshuaB

Go to your healthy food area at your grocery store and look for the chips that are cooked in olive oil.  I do not know the brand name, but the bag has a foil look to it.  They are very good, just a little pricey off sale.  There are equivelant to the Cape Cod or other kettle cooked chips.


----------



## Joshua B (Sep 30, 2005)

Skijay, are you speaking of Terra Chips?


----------



## JimG. (Sep 30, 2005)

Joshua B said:
			
		

> Skijay, are you speaking of Terra Chips?



I've tried these...no offense, but they taste like their name:

Dirt.


----------



## zowi420 (Sep 30, 2005)

Charles Chips, which were delivered, in a giant tin (in the old days)
Crunch Taters, with the alligator on the bag, early 1990's
and Wise chips in the purple bag, which of course they don't make anymore!


----------



## noski (Oct 3, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> I just tried some of the Cape Cod Garden Herb chips...not as good as the Sea Salt and Vinegar ones, but still very good...



Yuck! I seldom throw away chips, but I don't think I can plow my way thru the Garden Herb flavor. Blecch! Heading uptown now to see if the Dark Russet is in yet!


----------



## hammer (Oct 3, 2005)

noski said:
			
		

> hammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To each their own, I guess...I do have to give the Dark Russets a try at some point.


----------



## cantdog (Oct 4, 2005)

The Quizno's here in Nashua has the whole array of Miss Vickie's.  Yesterday, I tried the lime & black pepper.  Definitely a contender!


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 4, 2005)

The Yukon Gold Terra Chips are actually pretty good, but the Yukons have a different flavor and taste from any other potato chip, they burn easily and are harder to cook properly.


----------



## noski (Nov 8, 2005)

*Cape Cod*

Where the heck has the Cape Cod Dark Russet gone??? SInce that day I bought the Cape Cod BBQ, they are not in any store in the MRV. Strat or Lostone or others, would you pm me if you see any ?? This is nuts!


----------



## skibum1321 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: Cape Cod*



			
				noski said:
			
		

> Where the heck has the Cape Cod Dark Russet gone??? SInce that day I bought the Cape Cod BBQ, they are not in any store in the MRV. Strat or Lostone or others, would you pm me if you see any ?? This is nuts!


They got jealous that you tried another chip and left you.


----------



## noski (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: Cape Cod*



			
				skibum1321 said:
			
		

> They got jealous that you tried another chip and left you.


Man! I just checked- I posted that bag of BBQ's on 9/29, because they were all out of Dark Russet then. JimG is eatin' 'em all. I am sure of it.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: Cape Cod*



			
				noski said:
			
		

> skibum1321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, cornering the market. In fact, just recruited a bunch of pre-teens to sell them on street corners for me. 

Just call me the Dark Russet dealer.

I'll have to remember to bring you a few bags when I visit the MRV this winter.


----------



## Greg (Aug 13, 2006)

Most potato chip connesours may scoff at Lay's, but their "limited" Salt & Pepper chips are really good.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey Greg i completely agree with you, keep supporting my retirement so i can SKI more..


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 13, 2006)

I didn't read the entire thread.  But does anyone remember Charles Chips?  Their jalapeno chips got me hooked on spicy food for life.


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:
			
		

> Hey Greg i completely agree with you, keep supporting my retirement so i can SKI more..


Can you score us some free Salt & Pepper Chips?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Aug 14, 2006)

I just brought some home actually.. I can score any chips you need or possible variety sacks of chips for AZ meetings if need be.. Its one of the benefits.. Just about everybody hits me up for there july 4th and Labor Day bbq's.. As long as you give me more than a few days notice i can make it happen.


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2006)

Send me 50 cases of Lay's Salt & Pepper Chips. PM for shipping info. I need to stock up while they're still available..


----------



## JimG. (Aug 14, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:
			
		

> I just brought some home actually.. I can score any chips you need or possible variety sacks of chips for AZ meetings if need be.. Its one of the benefits.. Just about everybody hits me up for there july 4th and Labor Day bbq's.. As long as you give me more than a few days notice i can make it happen.



Sounds like you're selling crack on a street corner...I can see it now, driving down to NYC, stopped at a light and a pre-teen comes up and says, "Hey man, got some badass chips here. Wanna buy some?".

I guess that explains your handle.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Aug 14, 2006)

Believe it or not Jim, they recently fired 20 warehouse workers out of the bronx because the boss caught them at Yankee Stadium selling the .99 bags for 2 bucks each..


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Aug 14, 2006)

Now Greg the Salt and Pepper Chips have been in Canada for 2yrs now and are staying there, they are testing them here in the US.. So if we run out i think you should possibly go skiing at Tremblant for a weekend and stock up for the winter..


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:
			
		

> Now Greg the Salt and Pepper Chips have been in Canada for 2yrs now and are staying there, they are testing them here in the US.. So if we run out i think you should possibly go skiing at Tremblant for a weekend and stock up for the winter..


Tell the powers that be to make the S&P chips a permanent flavor. Those are goooood.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 14, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:
			
		

> Believe it or not Jim, they recently fired 20 warehouse workers out of the bronx because the boss caught them at Yankee Stadium selling the .99 bags for 2 bucks each..



And why wouldn't I believe that?
Are the workers entitled to free product? Is it company policy to prohibit sales of free samples?
It's pretty cheesy to sell free samples, but hey, if you can make money, why not? They must have stolen what they were selling to get that kind of reaction.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Aug 14, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Tell the powers that be to make the S&P chips a permanent flavor. Those are goooood.



 Greg you are the power, hint: if you call the number on the back of the bag (800-352-4477) and keep requesting and bugging them thats how they become a permanent ficture in your local grocery store.


----------



## jack97 (Aug 14, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:
			
		

> Now Greg the Salt and Pepper Chips have been in Canada for 2yrs now and are staying there, they are testing them here in the US.. So if we run out i think you should possibly go skiing at Tremblant for a weekend and stock up for the winter..



Where are they being tested in the US? I like salt and pepper chips also, whenever the Cape Cod brand is on sale, I'll get a bag.


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2006)

jack97 said:
			
		

> Where are they being tested in the US? I like salt and pepper chips also, whenever the Cape Cod brand is on sale, I'll get a bag.


I've seent them at Stop & Shop in MA and CT. It's a standard Lay's bag, but it's grey.


----------



## jack97 (Aug 14, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Tell the powers that be to make the S&P chips a permanent flavor. Those are goooood.




If you like this flavor, some chinese rest have salt and pepper; shrimp, pork or squid. It's deep fried in a batter with salt and pepper.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Aug 14, 2006)

You will mostly see them at Stop n shop


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's what to look for:


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh boy, greg u are too much.


----------

